# Strange BIOS behaviour when booting from GPT disk



## freemason (Aug 8, 2012)

Well, I selected *GPT scheme* for my hard drive during *FreeBSD-i386* installation, created partitions, mountpoints and so on.

But after I've done everything I see strange BIOS behaviour: it refuses to boot the first time (just after laptop is switched on), but sends me to setup screen instead (where I can force it to boot from disk and then it boots system ok).

As for now I formatted drive to MBR format and it boots nicely every time without sending me to setup screen as it was with GPT.

Note that *bios has UEFI boot support option* and no matter disable it or enable - boot behaviour for FreeBSD`s GPT is the same. Also, firmware for laptop is the latest version.

So guys, do you know what's the problem? :\


----------



## xtaz (Aug 9, 2012)

Is it by any chance an AMDE350/E450 type motherboard? Have a look at this: https://www.fehcom.net/lenovo/index.html . This is what put me off of buying an AMDE450 based PC when I was looking for a new server. They have a broken BIOS which if it detects a GPT disk assumes that it is UEFI and tries to boot from it. The only workarounds are to press the button to alter the boot options as you have found, or install it using MBR.


----------



## freemason (Aug 9, 2012)

No, it is *Intel Cougar Point* chipset.


----------

